# Lack of tips



## exuberx (Dec 11, 2017)

Simple soluation To lack of tips So simple uber will never do it Uber just needs to let pax know That 15% Will be added To the bill as a tip for their driver With a 1$ min tip added


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

exuberx said:


> Simple soluation To lack of tips So simple uber will never do it Uber just needs to let pax know That 15% Will be added To the bill as a tip for their driver With a 1$ min tip added


That's kinda how uber's whole no tipping thing started...

Then uber slashed rates into the toilet...


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> That's kinda how uber's whole no tipping thing started...
> 
> Then uber slashed rates into the toilet...


ahh, ok i get it now. they used to include the tip. brilliant. now we just need a time machine


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

BetterGet5Stars said:


> ahh, ok i get it now. they used to include the tip. brilliant. now we just need a time machine


No the tip was included...

But then they slashed rates by as much as 60%


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

exuberx said:


> Simple soluation To lack of tips So simple uber will never do it Uber just needs to let pax know That 15% Will be added To the bill as a tip for their driver With a 1$ min tip added


Or they can just raise the fares by 15%, and then we can still hope for a tip.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Or they can just raise the fares by 15%, and then we can still hope for a tip.


Wouldn't that be the same thing? Lol

I dont get why instead of just wanting 15% higher fares, hed rather have 15% tip. Wouldn't an autonatic tip amount to just a rate increase?


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

Personally I'd rather the tip just be baked into the cost.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I tell every customer, “feel free to rate me through the app.”

The way the passenger app flow works, they have to rate you to get to the tip menu. If you look at your weekly report about 50% of your pax never rate. It has worked wonders for me. The majority of my pax tip now.

Don’t be a ****** bag and tell them to give you 5 stars. My quote above is enough if you keep your car clean & get there safely.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Wouldn't that be the same thing? Lol
> 
> I dont get why instead of just wanting 15% higher fares, hed rather have 15% tip. Wouldn't an autonatic tip amount to just a rate increase?


Go away and take your useless logic with you!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Go away and take your useless logic with you!


Lol why are you always mean to steve. It's like you follow him around to troll him


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Lol why are you always mean to steve. It's like you follow him around to troll him


He brings it all upon himself. But thats' what liars deserve!


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Wouldn't that be the same thing? Lol
> 
> I dont get why instead of just wanting 15% higher fares, hed rather have 15% tip. Wouldn't an autonatic tip amount to just a rate increase?


15 percent tip is better then a fare increase. Its uber fee free.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Chris Verdi said:


> 15 percent tip is better then a fare increase. Its uber fee free.


15% tip on 10% of rides?

Or 15% increase on all rides?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

JaredJ said:


> I tell every customer, "feel free to rate me through the app."
> 
> The way the passenger app flow works, they have to rate you to get to the tip menu. If you look at your weekly report about 50% of your pax never rate. It has worked wonders for me. The majority of my pax tip now.
> 
> Don't be a ****** bag and tell them to give you 5 stars. My quote above is enough if you keep your car clean & get there safely.


Excellent suggestion. Gonna' give it a try. Thank you!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> He brings it all upon himself. But thats' what liars deserve!


Where have i lied?



SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Lol why are you always mean to steve. It's like you follow him around to troll him


Hes just bitter and miserable. You know first hand that I'm not the easiest pill to swallow. I dont back down and believe what i say. We were able to agree to disagree without any extended animosity. He just likes to double down his hate. As they say, misery loves company!



Cableguynoe said:


> 15% tip on 10% of rides?
> 
> Or 15% increase on all rides?


I think the suggestion is 15% included tip. If a tip is mandatory, is it really still a tip?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Where have i lied?
> 
> Hes just bitter and miserable. You know first hand that I'm not the easiest pill to swallow. I dont back down and believe what i say. We were able to agree to disagree without any extended animosity. He just likes to double down his hate. As they say, misery loves company!
> 
> I think the suggestion is 15% included tip. If a tip is mandatory, is it really still a tip?


Wrong again, Steve. You are a liar. Furthermore, you stance on tipping is a slap in the face to virtually every driver here. You just can't stand the fact that I do not believe all the BS you spew in this forum. Fact is, your just a cheap, anti-social, bitter child. And all you had to do to avoid the embarrassment to you and yours, is leave a measly 15% tip. But nooooo, I'm Steve and would rather be obtuse and marginalized. Get real and get with it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Wrong again, Steve. You are a liar. Furthermore, you stance on tipping is a slap in the face to virtually every driver here. You just can't stand the fact that I do not believe all the BS you spew in this forum. Fact is, your just a cheap, anti-social, bitter child. And all you had to do to avoid the embarrassment to you and yours, is leave a measly 15% tip. But nooooo, I'm Steve and would rather be obtuse and marginalized. Get real and get with it.


I dont care if my stance on tipping is a slap to the face of every driver here.

Sorry, but theres no participation trophy in life snowflake. You are not entitled to more pay than you agreed to just for waking up and putting on your big boy pants.

Ive not shown any bitterness towards anyone. Perhaps you are looking in a mirror?

I do tip, when i receive services above and beyond what I ordered. If i order something and expect to pay $10, unless I recieve some special treatment or service above the standard why am i obligated to give you more money? If your services command higher wages, take that up with your employer.

I accept tips because I found a way to offer my pax that extra service that they appreciate. While many drivers scoff at the notion of a pax asking for an aux cord or to change music, i embraced it and found a way to earn from it.

Your negative outlook on not only uber, but on life as evident in every single one of your post, caused you to miss such an opportunity. Those on the forum that have read my post and followed my advice have also made more money in tips by offering more than the standard.

Want more money? Step your game up rather than whine about it.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I dont care if my stance on tipping is a slap to the face of every driver here.
> 
> Sorry, but theres no participation trophy in life snowflake. You are not entitled to more pay than you agreed to just for waking up and putting on your big boy pants.
> 
> ...


Your believe your argument is clever, but in fact, it is entirely unconvincing. So "service above the standard" huh? What does that really mean, Steve? I see, take an ambiguos stance that can never be satisfied and use that as justification to not tip. You do not tip and you know it, LIAR!
Btw, are you still in search of a backlit "tips are appreciated" sign so that you "will not" expect to receive tips? OMG, you are so full of it Steve that your eyes are turning brown! LIES LIES LIES and then more LIES from good 'ole Steve. How low can you sink, Steve?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Your believe your argument is clever, but in fact, it is entirely unconvincing. So "service above the standard" huh? What does that really mean, Steve? I see, take an ambiguos stance that can never be satisfied and use that as justification to not tip. You do not tip and you know it, LIAR!
> Btw, are you still in search of a backlit "tips are appreciated" sign so that you "will not" expect to receive tips? OMG, you are so full of it Steve that your eyes are turning brown! LIES LIES LIES and then more LIES from good 'ole Steve. How low can you sink, Steve?


Nothing ambiguous about it. I order an X and get a Select or Black, I tip. I order XL and get SUV, I tip. I ordered something small and recieved an upgrade. I will tip.










It more than justifies not to tip. Why would I pay more for something for the simple fact that you think I should? If you want more for a product or service, charge me more! Pretty simple.

I gave up on the backlit sign way early on. Once I found the slideshow app it changed the game completely.

Again, your negativity and petty anger makes you blind to possibilities and opportunities. I know you are intentionally being dense thinking you are somehow "getting" me but its just hilarious. Only a child couldn't grasp the concept. You can disagree with it all you want, but to keep up the facade that I'm a hypocrit is disingenuous at best.

I found a way to offer my pax more than the standard and got tips for it. You whine about lack of tips and recieved none of it.

You can call me a liar all you want, but im not the only one that succeeded using my tablet idea.

How many drivers have you helped with your endless whining?

Ill wait while you tally up those numbers....


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Nothing ambiguous about it. I order an X and get a Select or Black, I tip. I order XL and get SUV, I tip. I ordered something small and recieved an upgrade. I will tip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, you are the Rideshare Scholar indeed.....not! Trust me, I have no need for any of your so called "expertise." Me negative? At times, yes. More of a realist though. Thats' why you as a person are impossible to digest. As for my level of success with rideshare or whatever else, you can keep on wishing to even come within a fraction of my earnings. I'm just better than you. Deal with it! Hahaha


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Of course, you are the Rideshare Scholar indeed.....not! Trust me, I have no need for any of your so called "expertise." Me negative? At times, yes. More of a realist though. Thats' why you as a person are impossible to digest. As for my level of success with rideshare or whatever else, you can keep on wishing to even come within a fraction of my earnings. I'm just better than you. Deal with it! Hahaha


So which is it? Do you earn well on rideshare or do you use the net operating loss to offset other income?

You cant have both.

Even if you werent just talking out of your ass, even if you are earning well with ride Share, one fact we do know: you aint getting enough tips. That's your biggest complaint but because you have an immature woody for me personally, you won't acknowledge that my idea may actually work. You could be earning even more instead of whining about it.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Yeah Steve, you give me a real stiff woody.
Regardless, I've said my part and the novelty of jawing with you has faded.
Good luck and thanks!


----------

